#    ?

## buharik

?    :Rotate:

----------


## ToT

-  ""   imho, ,  "in my humble opinion", .. "   ".

----------


## stas

*ToT*, ,      FAQ  :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

*stas* , .
,           ,        :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5199

----------

"  "?  :Wink:

----------


## stas

-   -    FAQ

----------


## Forester

, imho,    ,   ,    ,    .  :Wink:         www  http.
    FAQ   .  ,    ,    ,  ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## ToT

AFAIK [As Far as I Know] -    
AFAIR [As Far as I Remember] -    
AFK [Away From Keyboard] -    
BRB [Be Right Back] -   
BTW [By the Way] -  ,  
CU [See You] -   
DND [Do Not Disturb] -   
GG [Good Game] -    
GL [Good Luck] -   
HF [Have Fun] -    
IMO [In My Opinion] -   ,    
IMHO [In My Humble Opinion] -     
J/K [Just Kidding] -   
K [Ok] - ,  
LOL [Laughing Out Loud] -  
Newbie -     . ,   .   ", " 
NP [No Problems] -   
Pls [Please] -  
Ppl [People] - .        . , "8ppl" -  ,    8  
ROFL [Rolling On Floor Laughing] -   
ROFLMAO [Rolling On Floor Laughing I disagree Off] -   
RTFM [Read the F*cking Manual] -  ,      (   ) 
Thx [Thanks] -  
WTF [What the F*ck] -   ? ( ) 
Y [Yes] -  
%$#@ - - ,

----------


## ToT

-  PS  - 
 - 
)

----------


## ToT

- , ,   -,   -,     ( ). 
:     (,,) 
:   !!! 
:  ......  ... ... 
: ... ...Drum'n'Bass  ... 
P.S.    ... ""    . 

 -  -    ,    ...      ,     . 
:      (,,) 
: !!! (      ) 
:    ! 
:       
 :      !!!! 

(   AG -   ) 


10X - Thanks Thx - . 
2 - To - K 
4 - For -  
FAQ - Frequently asked questions -    (). 
FODB - F**k Off, Dirty Bastard -      
FYI - For Your Information -   . 
HTH - Hope This Help -   . 
POV - Point Of View -  . 
RTFAQ - Read The FAQ -    FAQ. 
RTFS - Read This F**king Source -    . 
TFHAOT - Thank For Help Ahead Of Time -  . 
(sic!) -    .

----------


## ToT

: 
2 Too  
3 Free  
4 For  
4U For You

----------


## ToT

http://www.windowsfaq.narod.ru/articles/help/imho.htm
http://www.windowsfaq.narod.ru/articles/help/slang.htm

----------


## .

!!!!

----------


## Tommar

, !!!    !

----------


## asa

IMHO, ROFL! ROFLMAO! CU, BRB!

----------


## ToT

*Tommar*  , ...     ....

----------

,   ,        ,    .

----------


## Smic

> ?


"-"

----------

> ,   ,        ,    .


,    ?
     .        .

----------


## Rh

> ,    ?


   - .

----------

**,    *Smic*.

----------

,   Smic  .           ,      . ,   + ,  .  , ,    .

----------


## Itasika

-   
" In My Humble Opinion" () = IMHO () =  () =     ()
,        :Smilie:

----------


## Rh

**, ""  



> ,


""     ,        . ,     .

----------


## _

> ,   + ,  .


  :Super:   :Big Grin:  
.   ...  ...

----------


## Smic

> ""


      ....

----------


## mvf



----------

?  .   .

----------


## ˸

,

----------


## Smic

"  "

----------

> ?  .   .


, !    "   " .

----------


## sema

:Smilie:

----------


## Itasika

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=14346

----------


## Smic

> 


,   - "  ?"

----------


## sema

> "  ?"


  :Smilie: ,          ,   "  ?"  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Smic

.    -   .

----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  -,          .

----------


## sema

> -,          .


  :Smilie:

----------

*sema*, .......    (!!!!)  :Big Grin:   ,   "  ?"     3 ,  .  ,              .  :Big Grin:

----------

"  -  "?

----------


## sema

** ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Eveningwind

-   "   "!

----------

> "  -  "?


  :8:

----------


## sema

> -   "   "!


  :Smilie:

----------


## Smic

> 


   " "...

----------

,   .
AFAIK___As Far As I Know___  
AKA___Also Known As___  
AAMOF___As A Matter Of Fact___
ASAP___As Soon As Possible___  
A/S/L___Age/Sex/Location___//
BBL___Be Back Later___ 
BF___Boyfriend___
BFN/B2N___Bye For Now___
BTW___Bye The Way___ 
BRB___Be Right Back___ 
CU___See You___
DIIK___Damned If I Know___   !
F2F___Face-To-Face___--
FAQ___Frequently Asked Questions___  
FOAF___Friend Of A Friend___ (  , )
FYA___For Your Amusement___
FYI___For Your Information___  
GF___Girlfriend___
HHOK___Ha Ha Only Kidding___
HHOS___Ha Ha Only Serious___-,   ...
HSIK___How Should I Know___  ?
IAE___In Any Event___  
IANAL___I Am Not A Lawyer(but)___   (...)
IDK___I Don't Know___  
IMCO___In My Considered Opinion___  
IMHO___In My Humble Opinion___   
IMO___In My Opinion___  
IOW___In Other Words___ 
IWBNI___It Would Be Nice If___  , 
IYKWIM___If You Know What I Mean___  ,    
KISS___Keep It Simple, Stupid___ , 
LOL___Laughing Out Loud___   
LTR___Long Term Relationship___ 
NOYB___None Of Your Business___   
NRN___No Response Necessary___ 
OIS___Oh I See___, 
OTOH___On The Other Hand___  
PMFJI___Pardon Me For Jumping In___,  
PS___Post Script___
ROTFL___Rolling On The Floor Laughing___  
SOOHF___Sence Of Humor Failure___  
SWALK___Sealed With A Kiss___ 
SY___Sincerely Yours___ 
THX___Thanks___
TIA___Thanks In Advance___ 
TIC___Tongue In Cheek___  
TTYL___Talk To You Later___ 
TY___Thank You___
WB___Welcome Back___ !
WRT___With Respect To___  
YWIA___You're Welcome In Advance___

----------

,       :Smilie:  LOL

----------


## .

**,         :



> ROTFL


  :Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya

,  ,       :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

RTFM  ...

----------

,     .          ,    .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    !
         (imho)?

----------


## angela

-       .

----------


## V

**,  ,     "", -  .

----------


## Mrak

,     - "   "

----------


## Anta

""  "". ,   ?  :Confused:

----------


## Mrak

:Smilie:   P.S.

----------


## Anta

, Mrak!  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> **,  ,     "", -  .


  ,        -        ...
        ?  :Smilie:  

 !

----------


## Dima77

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5+%E8%EC%F5%EE
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5+%E8%EC%F5%EE

----------

**,   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...t=%C8%CC%D5%CE
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...t=%C8%CC%D5%CE
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...t=%C8%CC%D5%CE
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...t=%C8%CC%D5%CE

----------

, ...
,

----------


## angela

** !

   -      !

----------


## sasa@

)
KISS___Keep It Simple, Stupid___ ,

----------

,         -    .

----------

........,       ...............

----------


## sema

**,          :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,      ........ ,          ""....... 
,      ........ ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

**,      !  !           :Smilie:       ,   "  ?"  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,  ........     :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> *sema*,  ........


     !      !  :              :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
:           :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,   ?         .  :Big Grin:  -  ,   ,  ,    ........  -.........

----------


## sema

> *sema*,   ?         .



...        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,   -  ...... 
   .......      ,      "   - !"  !
 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

**,    !      :Smilie: .             :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:    " !, ! "  :Smilie:  ,   (    :Smilie:  ) . :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,  ........     .......*     ? / /*

----------


## sema

**,       :Smilie:    ",     ?"  "       !". ,   -      .   ...  ,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,    ...... *   *

----------

........     ......  -  .......

----------

**,  !!!
     .     :Smilie:

----------


## Stepler

, ,    ,       , ,    ,  computerra.ru

----------


## ggn

-   - !   :yes:  
http://www.sokr.ru/?text=%E8%EC%F5%EE&where=abbr

----------


## MMM

,  :   ""?  ..

----------

*MMM*, , -    !!!!!!  :Kiss: 
  -,      ,         .  .......... :Frown: 
,  ,    .......

----------


## skrepkacom

, . ,     ,     -   _)))))

 

   .

----------


## DrShizz



----------


## Lawyer

.
   .
,         ,   ,  .  ,  ,   . , . 
,     ,           ,    .   ,  ,  .      ,      .
  ,      .  , , -  . , ,  . ,  ,     .      ?    ,  "  "  . ,       . -      . 
 ,     , ,  , .      ,    .          ,      .  - ,   ,     , ,    .    ,   , ,     . 
       ,    .          . 
     . , - , -  ,   , !     ,   .   ,   . .    ,  .   ,   ?
  .   ,   . ,    ?    ?     ? 
    ! 
  !      .  .   ,      ?    ,  , ,  ,  .  !?     ,   !..,    ,  !, , ,      .  , ,  , . 
 .  , ,  -   .   ,   ,   imho    . -   .   TGTF  TGIF   . 
      .     ,   .    . , ,  .
     . 
   -  , !     ,     ,  .     ,     .     ,   .   ,   . 
  ? .    .     .
     .   ,   ? .          .    ,  .
           ,     ,  ,       . 
 ,     , -,       ?
  :  ,    -,   F10     ?
     -?       ,          ?
, .
  . ,         .      , ,  .         ,   ,  !
     ,  , .     , ,  .  ,   .      .   , , . ,    ,  .     ,     ?
 .
       .     .        .      . 
 .
- , - , -      , ?   , ,   ?
- ?   .
- -!
-  ?
- ,   .   : .     .   ?
- ,     . -, , .  .
- ?
- .        .      .          ,  . ,  ?
,   ,   ,  .
- , - , - !
- ! !  ?
-  ,   .    .   , ?
- , ,  .
-  ,  ?
-  ,       ,       .   .
-    ?  ?
- , .  -?   , -? 
-    ,   .
- ? ?
- , - ,     .
- - .     . ,    -,   
, .    . 
 -   -    .   , . ,      ,  .  , ,  ,     , ,    ? ,  ,   . 
 ,    .      ,  ,   .    .     ,    ,    -       ,        .
,    ,    ?      ,     .
 ,    ,   .    , ,  ,  ,   :  , , ,   .
 !  .
, ,     , , , .   . 
, ,     . ,  ,     .
      .       . ,     , -     ,   . 
   ,     . 
  , , In my humble opinion, .
 ! 
!
 ? ? ?   !
     ,    ! . ,   .   .  ,  , ,   . 
   -          .   , , !
  .    , ,  . 
  ,      ,    . 
, ! 
    ,  - .  , , . , ,  .   . , , .   
, .
 :
-    .      . ,    , ...
 , . , ...
     :
-     !
- ,   ?
- -...
, , ,       ?
     .   ?  .      . ,   , .   ,   .
,  ,   ?     - ,         ,  .   ,  .
   :  ,   .   .

           ,     . 
 .

: , ,   :Smilie: ))

()

----------

